# how long after tummy crunches will baby sit??



## bbkf

My LO has started doing sit ups or tummy crunches does this mean she will sit up soon? She's just 5 months n can't really support herself at all sitting up on the floor but sits on sofa or our lap n kinda balances and sheholds her little crunches for ages.

Also how do you encourage them to sit? Is it good to have her propped up in a sitting position?


----------



## MrsButterfly

My lo did the crunches for a few weeks before he could sit up safely unsupported. I used to sit him up and prop him up with cushions for a while before he could support himself. He would generally only tolerate it for a short while though before arching his back and flopping backwards onto his back!


----------



## bananaz

There were a couple months between when my baby started doing sit ups and when she sat upright unsupported. I think the sit ups were more a part of rolling actually?

Propping your LO up in a seated position should help to strengthen her muscles and help her learn how to balance, but I don't think there's much else you can do - she'll figure it out soon I'm sure!


----------



## bbkf

She still has ages obviously to learn! I was just wondering if it was a sign it would happen soon she can roll front to back but not the other way so mayb she'l learn that first.

How old was everyones LO when they learnt to sit alone?


----------



## StaceyKor

My LO has been able to sit up unaided since 4 months without falling over (although at the start she might fall backwards if she turned too quickly so we put pillows behind her) but only if we put her into the sitting position. The stomach crunches coincided with her being able to roll (5 months) and by 6 months she could sit herself up from lying down followed by crawling a couple of weeks later.x


----------



## susannah14

Probably about 4 weeks between. My son could sit unsupported at just over 4 months, but he fell over after a minute or two. He could sit for long periods, like 10 minutes or even indefinitely if he's well-balanced, by 5 months. All babes are different though, yours sounds like she's close.


----------



## bananaz

susannah14 said:


> Probably about 4 weeks between. My son could sit unsupported at just over 4 months, but he fell over after a minute or two. He could sit for long periods, like 10 minutes or even indefinitely if he's well-balanced, by 5 months. All babes are different though, yours sounds like she's close.

My LO was the same - she could sit unsupported for a couple minutes after 4 months and then right at 5 months she could sit as long as she wanted.


----------



## _Natalie_

Hi hun, my LO started crawling before he could sit, I tried to prop him up etc, but he would just go onto his tummy right away and start crawling.... then one day he was crawling and just pushed back into a sitting position! I think babies just decide themselves when theyre gonna do something!


----------



## mellyboo

I posted a thread like this awhile ago .. She does it all the time even in her car seat she try's to lean out and etc!


----------



## greats

Lo does this in her bath lol I always need to keep an arm out just in case. She also sits unsupported for a min. now.


----------

